# Umlenkrolle Reitet auf dem 34'er Ritzel -  Faunus LSD



## pedale3 (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ist zwar selten in gebrauch, aber ich bekomme es verdammt nicht hin, dass die obere Umlenkrolle nicht auf dem 34'er Ritzel reitet.
Im zweiten Gang ist's NULL-Problemo.

Faunus LSD und XT oder XTR Schaltwerk, jeweils mit langem Käfig. Bei beiden Schaltwerken Reitet die Rolle auf dem großen Ritzel.

Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen? Gibts ne Lösung für das 34'er Paket?
Wie Klappt es mit der 32'er Cassette? Keine Berührung?

Cheers!


----------



## XC_Freund (24. Mai 2006)

funktioniert einfach nicht, kommt natürlich entschuldigendes blabla von allen, vonwegen ungünstige kombination rahmen, schaltwerk. highlight ist natürlich das argument 34er ritzel braucht man eh nicht. 
meine lösung, und die funzt, sram x.0. klar braucht man dann auch noch neue shifter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (24. Mai 2006)

...habe sowas schon befürchtet,

auch wenn die Abstand Spannschraube am Schaltwerk bis auf Anschlag reingeschraubt ist, es klappt nicht.

SRAM wäre dann schonmal n' Tipp   ich habe aber nunmal Shimpanso  

32'er Cassette ist keine Lösung da die 34'er Abstimmung viel besser kommt.

Hat's Jemand mit XT oder XTR an's Fliegen (statt Reiten) bekommen?
Eventuell mit n' alternatives Schaltauge?

Wer will seine X0 billig verkaufen  

Cheers.


----------



## SLichti (25. Mai 2006)

Wenn es nicht zu stramm läuft, mach mal ein Kettenglied kürzer...
Ansonsten was unterlegen unter die Stellschraube, oder ne längere rein !

Alternativ-Schaltaugen gibt es nicht... es sei denn Du hast nen guten Fräser an der Hand.

ride on


----------



## pedale3 (26. Mai 2006)

Hi Slichti

höhere Kettenspannung löst die Sache leider nicht.

Ne längere Schraube hatte ich noch nicht probiert, werde es am WE mal damit versuchen!
THX.


----------



## XC_Freund (29. Mai 2006)

es nütz alles nix. ich habe die ketten gekürzt und längere schrauben verwendet, dazu habe ich mit tape und zweikomponentenkleber eine m4 mutter auf dem schaltauge auf die nase angeklebt. also mit der nase des schaltauges in die mutter. dann nach dem ankleben tape drum. die mutter brauchst du, da die lange schraube sonst nichts zum abstützen hat.
es ging gerade so leidlich (beim 34er). wie gesagt mit sram kein problem ohne gebastell und dein schaltwerk schlägt nicht mehr am rahmen an.
nimm das x.0, die anderen sind bescheiden gelagert. dazu x.9 trigger, dann wird es nicht zu teuer.


----------



## pedale3 (30. Mai 2006)

Merci,

sowas hätte ich jetzt auch probiert.
denn spare ich mir das probieren und werde irgendwann später mal zur X0 und in die tasche greifen. Bei gerade mal 2500 Ocken für das bike kann man nicht mehr erwarten  

Das hat sich letztes wochenende wieder gezeigt. So ne SUPER XT Hinterradnabe geht mirnixdirnix kaputt, zu billig eben. 3 fette Jahre hat sie im Mittelgebirge durchgehalten, mehr geht eben nich für das bisschen Kohle. Mit Shimano Teile brauch mir erstmal keiner mehr kommen.

das 34'er Problemchen ist nun zweitrangig, muss erstmal wegen dem Laufrad gucken. Trotzdem Danke für die Tips  

Wobei, von der XO hört man wirklich nur Positives. Das eklige Kette Schlackern an der Strebe soll damit angeblich auch verschwinden. Schaltpräzision etc. alles soll Gut sein.

Greets!


----------



## Fischle_is_tot (30. Mai 2006)

Hi!

Hab auch ein Faunus LSD und fahre ausschließlich 11-34er Kassetten!
Ich hab damit überhaupt keine Probleme!
Hatte ein 03'er XT Schaltwerk dran und jetzt ein 05'er XTR Schaltwerk.
Mit beiden war das 34er Ritzel ohne Probleme fahrbar! Die Verstellschraube ist auch etwa in Mittelstellung.

Vielleicht ist dein Zug etwas zu lang und du hast nicht genug Spannung auf dem Zug.

Gruß
Fischle


----------



## XC_Freund (31. Mai 2006)

da es nur eine bauform des schaltauges gibt, könnte es dann wohl nur daran liegen, in welchem winkel sügrü die ausfallenden an die sitzstreben brutzelt. das ist dann wahrscheinlich ein jahrgangs- oder chargenthema. oder vielleicht ändert sich die stellung des schaltauges auch mit der rahmengröße?
kann auch am shimanojahrgang oder da vielleicht am jahrgang der im schaltwerk verwendeten federn liegen. wie gesagt, läuft dann meistens auf dieses unglückliche rahmen-schaltwerks-kombi-thema raus.
man könnte also deine schaltwerke (fischle), gerne auch mit deinem zug, an pedales rahmen ausprobieren. definitiv keine probleme gibt es mit sram. das ist meine erfahrung.


----------



## speedmission (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo Pedale 3,

habe bereits zweimal bei verschiedenen Bikes gleiche Erfahrung mit XTR Schaltwerk in Verbindung mit 11-34 gemacht. Ich konnte folgenden Grund lokalisieren: Schwachpunkt im warsten Sinne des Wortes ist die "B-Tension Spring" Y-5U 5 14 000. Siehe Explosionszeichnung als PDF unter: http://cycle.shimano-eu.com/media/c...nents/RD/EV-rd-m960_v1_m56577569830539559.pdf   Das ist die Spiralfeder, die das Schaltauge vom großen Ritzel fernhalten soll. Diese Feder kann aus ihrer Aussparung rutschen, Folge die Feder sorgt nicht mehr für den entsprechenden Abstand und das Upper-Rädchen rattert auf dem großen Ritzel. Es reicht aber auch schon, dass die Feder zu schlaff wird. Vergleicht man die Dimension der Feder mit der gleichen Feder bei XT merkt man, dass sie bei XTR viel schwächer ist. 
Beim 34 Ritzel ist eben kaum Platz, das 32 läuft meist noch problemlos durch.
Meine Konsequenz: nur noch XT Schaltwerke! Das XT-Schaltwerk mag zwar nicht das tolle Image haben, aber es ist weitaus robuster und funktioniert auch mit dem großen Ritzel immer hundertprozentig. Mein Tipp zur Zeit kostet das XT- Schaltwerkbei B.O.C.24  nur knapp 34.- Euro.

Ich hoffe Dir weitergeholfen zu haben
Gruß
Speedmission


----------



## pedale3 (3. Juni 2006)

@fischle: die zugspannung ist recht hoch, bzw. der zug ist schon recht knapp bemessen.

@speedmission: das hoert sich recht plausibel an. mit dem xtr schaltwerk habe ich fast alles ausprobiert, mit dem xt nocht nicht alles, aber das problem gab es auch mit XT. 

damals (2003) dachte ich mir noch: (schalt)augen zu und durch, den 34er brauchste eh nich im sauerland. nu gehts aber mal wieder in die 'echten' berge und da haette ich schon gerne nen 34er.
ergo, sobald der neue LRS am start ist werde ich diese innere feder mal genau unter die lupe nehmen. wenn man das schaltwerk mit dem daumen etwas unterstützt klappt es nämlich. d.h. die geometrie rahmen schaltwerk könnte eigendlich passen.

bis ich das probieren kann, werden wohl noch n paar tage ins land ziehen.

Greets!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedmission (3. Juni 2006)

Eine kurze  Zug-Aussenhülle am Schaltwerk (enger Radius) drückt das Schalträdchen natürlich auch dem Ritzel entgegen, wenn diese Kraft dann stärker ist als die besagte Feder, so wird es eng zwischen Schaltrad und Ritzel. Überprüf doch mal wie stark die "Bogenspannung" durch die Außenhülle ist.
Gruß speedmission


----------



## baikhai (7. Juni 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

bei mir funktioniert die 34er Kasette ohne Probleme sowohl mit XT als auch mit XTR. Ich glaube nicht, dass das war mit dem BW zu tun hat.

Happy Trailz


----------



## pedale3 (8. Juni 2006)

...warte derzeit auf die neuen Laufräder!

/Frank.


----------

